# tricep mass exercises



## fieldmedic (Nov 15, 2004)

What are some good mass exercises for the triceps. The only one I have trouble with is the lying tricep extension with barball. I have trouble with heavy wt and trying to get enough reps. Also how many tricep exercises do all of you do if your working your triceps once a week?


----------



## dbolman (Nov 15, 2004)

What trouble do you have with lying extensions?


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2004)

The top 3 for pure mass are:

-CG bench press
-dips
-incline overhead extensions (I feel these are superior to regular lying ext, but that is not set in stone for everyone)

I work tris once per week and hit them with no more than 5-6 total sets.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 15, 2004)

I do CG, and overhead extensions with heavy weight, 6 sets a week, but my tri's never get anywhere.

It may be because my arms are so damn long.  The again, look at mudge with his 39 inch cannons.


----------



## wannagetbig2001 (Nov 15, 2004)

wow, I've never done Incline overhead extensions before - sound like they would be GREAT for a change and also seems like be inclined would make the weights feel heavier - hmmmm GREAT next workout I'm gonna try them. 


I love close grip press down - doing till failure - then recursively doing lighter weights till failure - until 20lbs.. even kills me. this seems like it workin (FOR ME anyway!)


----------



## Mudge (Nov 15, 2004)

You can emulate the incline extention by angling your arms back, although its still not quite the same. I like them a bit, but I would prefer not to go down all the way for the sake of my elbows.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> The top 3 for pure mass are:
> 
> -incline overhead extensions (I feel these are superior to regular lying ext, but that is not set in stone for everyone)



Agreed, actually, although i do fully seated ones on the seat with the low back.


----------



## dbolman (Nov 15, 2004)

One more who has never found CGs or overhead extensions effective, though incline extensions would definitely work better. I like lying extensions on a flat or decline bench, overhead cable extensions, and bench dips instead of regular dips.


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Agreed, actually, although i do fully seated ones on the seat with the low back.



Yes, those are excellent too    I actually have a new method for doing these that I started using after I stopped working out with a partner. I once got stuck in the bottom position on these so I became fearful of doing these to total failure (which is how I train).

So, what I do now is brace my back on a flat bench, almost like I am about to do a cross-bench dumbell pullover, but without leaning so far back (my hips stay much closer to the floor). I use a dumbell for these...up to 150 lbs...and go until I reach concentric failure. If I get stuck I just drop the dumbell a couple of inches to the floor.

A big plus to doing it this way is you can easily contol the angle of your upper body and easily leverage 1-2 extra reps by leaning back during the eccentric motion and then sitting more upright just as you begin to explode out of the bottom.


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2004)

Is there anyway to do CG with dumbells?


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2004)

Myst said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to do CG with dumbells?



You could try pressing them with palms facing toward one another, which will force the elbows in and make it similar to a CG barbell press.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2004)

I've always liked the good old CG bench press.  I just started doing dips, but I enjoyed those a lot too.  Unfortunately, I can't speak for the effects on mass gain just yet.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You could try pressing them with palms facing toward one another, which will force the elbows in and make it similar to a CG barbell press.


 I tried that today actually, and I wasn't satisfied with the ROM I got.  My hands start quite a bit above my chest because of the size of the DBs so I don't end up going very far until the end of the movement.  Same thing happens when I hold them like a DB press, but I need a DB tricep exercise.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

SB -- You can't find something to do dips on?  I have recently started doing dips, and although I haven't seen any massive gains in terms of size, I really like them.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 15, 2004)

Honestly, I don't think I can do dips.   I hate doing those stupid ones with one chair behind me because I just feel stupid.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I actually have a new method for doing these that I started using after I stopped working out with a partner.
> So, what I do now is brace my back on a flat bench, almost like I am about to do a cross-bench dumbell pullover, but without leaning so far back (my hips stay much closer to the floor). I use a dumbell for these...up to 150 lbs...and go until I reach concentric failure. If I get stuck I just drop the dumbell a couple of inches to the floor.



Thats how I do them.  Been doing them like this forever.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 15, 2004)

Close grip bench press
Incline close grip bench press.
flat bench skull crusher tricep extenions (45lb bar)
incline skull crusher extensions (ez bar)
decline dumbbell tricep extensions


----------



## dnale48 (Nov 15, 2004)

what gave me my best results for triceps was supersetting ez bar skulls crushers and smith machine skull crushers go really heavy for 6-8 sets. I definantly gained awsome mass with these exersices.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 16, 2004)

dnale



> what gave me my best results for triceps was supersetting ez bar skulls crushers and smith machine skull crushers go really heavy for 6-8 sets.
> I definantly gained awsome mass with these exersices.



How can you get the extension motion on a smith machine seeing how the bar is locked in place?

I've never seen anyone do this at any of the gyms I've been to.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 16, 2004)

skulls 
close grip bench
WIEGHTED DIPS 
extentions or pushdowns


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I tried that today actually, and I wasn't satisfied with the ROM I got.  My hands start quite a bit above my chest because of the size of the DBs so I don't end up going very far until the end of the movement.  Same thing happens when I hold them like a DB press, but I need a DB tricep exercise.



So do lying extensions with dumbells...or overhead extensions...kickbacks...there are many DB tricep exercises!


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats how I do them.  Been doing them like this forever.



Well, apparently you are a genius


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 16, 2004)

All I know is I got to max weights on the pulley rack with most conventional triceps exercises and wanted to get more strength going. So I tried something new and it just about felt like someone hammered my tricepts and they ached for days with only half the weight.

Try putting a rope attachment on a mid pulley. Stand facing away from the weights. Grasp the rope behind you over your shoulders and down toward your upper back with the elbows straight up vertical and triceps maximally compressed. Then slowly lift straight overhead keeping tri's absolutely vertical. This angle will murder the tri's since it's just about a perfect isolation movement. This was the only way I could get a lot of feeling directly in the trics and it hurts unreal good. It got me growing again to the point where I was uncomfortable due to too much pressure and a pump and perpetual soreness. Had to lay off it for a while and drop the weights down since it felt like I was too strong in triceps relative to biceps and was getting relatively over developed.

Try it you will like it
OD


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, apparently you are a genius



Not really.. The HUGE guy at my gym that I stole the idea from could be though


----------



## dbolman (Nov 16, 2004)

The rope and mid-pulley exercise just mentioned is better than almost all the others just as he's saying. After you try it and feel the difference, it becomes obvious that most of the popular triceps exercises aren't as good.

Variations:
-Standing
-Sitting, back braced against against a scott bench
-Lying back on an incline bench

Do these properly and almost all the others become secondary. I like the supersetted lying and standing skull crusher idea as well. Supersetting either of those with the above rope move would be interesting. Bench dips or CG would be good for the lateral and medial heads.


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Not really.. The HUGE guy at my gym that I stole the idea from could be though



So funny that you say that...as every new gym that I go to and do tricep extensions in, the way you and I do them...I all of a sudden see a half dozen other guys doing them that way!


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

Nobody has answered the question on how you can do skull crushers on a smith machine?

I'd like to hear the logic behind it as the smith machine locks you in & takes away the control of the weight from your triceps.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Nobody has answered the question on how you can do skull crushers on a smith machine?
> 
> I'd like to hear the logic behind it as the smith machine locks you in & takes away the control of the weight from your triceps.



Your triceps still have to move the weight, as elbow extension is a function performed by the triceps.  Your triceps still do work, but that doesn't mean I like the idea.  I hate smitch machines.  Smitch machines for skullcrushers is just ludicrous.  I don't see the benefit.


----------



## dbolman (Nov 17, 2004)

Smith machine's a little rigid and could also cause wrist problems. On the other hand it might be superior for really hitting the tri's since you don't have to worry about balance or going to failure without a spotter.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 17, 2004)

dbolman



> Smith machine's a little rigid and could also cause wrist problems. On the other hand it might be superior for really hitting the tri's since you don't have to worry about balance or going to failure without a spotter.



The balancing part also aids in muscle & strength growth.

I sometimes use the Smith Machine for close-grip bench press but I use the heavy smith machine & not the smith machine where you can lift the bar up with one finger.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 17, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Nobody has answered the question on how you can do skull crushers on a smith machine?
> 
> I'd like to hear the logic behind it as the smith machine locks you in & takes away the control of the weight from your triceps.


Maybe they mean you can only do one lift one time. Lift the bar up - drop it on your skull - end of set.
OD


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey GP-

On close grip bench, should my arms go out to the sides like bench press for chest, or should they fold down next to my sides?...Starting to get wrist pain recently, just making sure my form is on...

-Andrew


----------



## dbolman (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not sure i agree with the common theory that free weight balancing adds much to the workout. To me, there's an equal or greater advantage in strength in using a machine that allows me to go further into the failure zone without worrying about the weight dropping during failure, or needing a spotter. Probably the same menatality for some Smith machine users.


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> Hey GP-
> 
> On close grip bench, should my arms go out to the sides like bench press for chest, or should they fold down next to my sides?...Starting to get wrist pain recently, just making sure my form is on...
> 
> -Andrew




You are better off keeping those arms tucked into the body. Using an EZ curl bar on these can help those wrists.


----------



## dbolman (Nov 18, 2004)

For any triceps work with a barbell, the E-Z curl's better IMO, even better than for biceps work IMO.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 18, 2004)

flat bench skull-crushers, straight into a burnout set of CG presses is an excellent way to really pump the tris.  That's one set.  Repeat 3 times!


----------



## dbolman (Nov 19, 2004)

3-5 sets of super-setted tri work using a couple of proven exercises should work wonders, 60-90 seconds max. rest between sets..


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks GP!


----------

